# Evolving inventory



## bbrooks008 (Mar 11, 2020)

Current state of affairs:

Bottom row:
Watanabe 240 blue #2 iron clad - awesome (understatement); i hit this one with BKF after taking the picture
Suien VC 240 blue #2 monosteel - very different knife, but awesome for similar reasons; also the best bread knife i have ever used
Hiromoto AS 210 - wish i had gotten the 240
Aritsugu 240 A-type - not tall enough for me
No-name German 8" beater - absolute garbage, but i worked hard to put that edge on it and use it all the time
Tsukiji Masamoto 270 white (#2?) iron clad yanagiba - i have used this at least three times since i got it in Tokyo 4 years ago

Top row:
Teruyasu Fujiwara 135mm nashiji petty - fearless; my go-to petty
Wüsthof 3.5" paring knife - i used to use this one until i got the TF

Substrate:
Williams-Sonoma end grain board (whichever wood was the cheapest option)

Next steps:
Buy more knives (need more 240mm workhorse gyutos!)
Find an affordable end grain board for my mom
Use the knives
Buy some more knives


----------



## captaincaed (Mar 12, 2020)

The Suien VC is a mean MF. Not for squash, but mean everywhere else


----------



## bbrooks008 (Mar 12, 2020)

captaincaed said:


> The Suien VC is a mean MF. Not for squash, but mean everywhere else


She's got some battle scars (including one trip through the dishwasher while i wasn't home - that one still hurts)


----------



## Brian Weekley (Mar 12, 2020)

In my house the punishment for putting a knife through the dishwasher is a trip through the wood chipper. At least that’s what I threaten. Seems to have worked so far. Then again I have a fairly small wood chipper and would have to perform the punishment a piece at a time.


----------

